# Arbeiten DHL Paketzentren am Feiertag?



## SNIP4 (1. Mai 2014)

.....


----------



## Scalon (1. Mai 2014)

Am Feiertag denke ich nicht, außerdem denke ich, dass auch ein LKW Fahrverbot für den Feiertag besteht (Sondergenehmigungen mal außen vor)


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Mai 2014)

Scalon schrieb:


> Am Feiertag denke ich nicht, außerdem denke ich, dass auch ein LKW Fahrverbot für den Feiertag besteht (Sondergenehmigungen mal außen vor)



Vielleicht hat dhl ja eine sondergenemigung.

Lkw mit gefahrengut dürfen bestimmt an feiertagen nicht fahren.


----------



## Scalon (1. Mai 2014)

Bei Sondergenehmigung dachte ich eher an Lebensmitteltransporte


----------



## Seeefe (1. Mai 2014)

Scalon schrieb:


> Bei Sondergenehmigung dachte ich eher an Lebensmitteltransporte


schnell verderbliche ware, wie frischware darf an sonn und feiertagen fahren.


----------



## sVnsation (1. Mai 2014)

Wäre mal interessant zu hören von jemandem der dort arbeitet.


----------



## Stueppi (1. Mai 2014)

Die Arbeiten nicht an Sonn- und Feiertagen. Das kannst du auch schön in der Paketverfolgung erkennen, da gibts dann nämlich keine updates. Brückentage haben die aber nicht, morgen fahren die also wieder.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Mai 2014)

sVnification schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant zu hören von jemandem der dort arbeitet.


 
Die können grad nicht weil sie ja arbeiten 

Ne, ich denke nicht das die heute was machen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. Mai 2014)

Nein, die Arbeiten nicht an Feiertagen.


----------



## OdlG (1. Mai 2014)

Ich bin bei DHL und wir arbeiten nicht an Feiertagen. Morgen geht es wieder los.


----------



## Matatabi31 (31. Oktober 2018)

Dhl sagt ich bekomme meine bestellung von otto heute zwischen 12 und 15 uhr ist das ein fehler


----------

